# The Expendables



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

> A team of highly-trained, dangerous mercenaries are sent on a mission to a South American country, with the objective to overturn a cold-blooded dictator in charge. As the mission begins, the mercenaries discover that the situation is not as it appears. The men find themselves trapped in a deadly game of deception, with a traitor amongst their ranks.​




Sylvester Stallone
Jason Statham
Jet Li
Dolph Lundgren
Mickey Rourke
Randy Couture
Terry Crews
Eric Roberts
Stone Cold Steve Austin
David Zayas
Gisele Itié
Charisma Carpenter
Gary Daniels
Bruce Willis
Arnold Schwarzenegger

FUCK!  The cast in this movie alone makes up for the plot if it's shit (homage to action 80s films)!  Takes all the manhood out of male viewers until their balls feel encrusted in shrink wrap!  Can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Why did you make a new thread for this? 


Because it's just that badass, right?  


It would've been better with Jean Claude Van Damme though. Maybe even Steven Segal somewhere in there to round out the old-school.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2010)

No Van Damme or Jackie Chan :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Jackie Chan would've been nice, too. But that's asking a bit much.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

THIS IS GONNA BE FUCKING EPIC! 
Look at them, they're all godlike.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2010)

jackie chan is too family friendly these days. jet li is the better choice.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did you make a new thread for this?
> 
> 
> Because it's just that badass, right?
> ...



I looked all around for the thread and was wondering why one hadn't been made yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Think about how much more epic this movie would've been if it was actually made 20 years ago.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Think about how much more epic this movie would've been if it was actually made 20 years ago.


it's about fucking time


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> jackie chan is too family friendly these days. jet li is the better choice.


He was beating up kids in the new KK movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

It would've been nice to have Arnold, Sly, Bruce all in a movie with relatively equal action roles. As it is Arnold and Bruce seem to have bit parts or cameos.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2010)

Havoc said:


> He was beating up kids in the new KK movie



still doesn't redeem him from this 

	:taichou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Jackie Chan. :taichou


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2010)

Why couldn't Van Damme be the villain.  With Bolo Yeung.  This is so playing to the crowd.  I cannae wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Bolo Yeung? 

Is he even alive anymore? He has to be a million years old by now.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah he's about 70 and still HENCH. He's in the trailer for that movie that never got released called blysuysaojoiahdfadinksy boy or something.

I was like, no way 70 year old Bolo and he is still HUUUGE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Steroids is a hell of a drug.

Plus, asian kung-fu masters live to about 300 and keep their prime until at least 175.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 14, 2010)

It's true. Especially if they have one eye.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2PC5nexbt4[/YOUTUBE]

Bolo is at 3.09 dunno why they never released this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn, that movie had everyone in it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2010)

I want that fucking movie.  Now!  I want the BluRay pack that is THAT and the Expendables.  I want to host a house party, get wasted, invite people who enjoy being snarky, and play that on a black wall while outside.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Truly looks to be an epic film. It even had David fucking Caradine in it. If nothing else it should be released in honor of his pimp legacy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

^So I guess his ghost will be hanging around long enough to see it be released huh?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol it was supposed to come out in like 2007 but never happened, Eric Roberts is in it too (he's also in the Expendables) but yeah, David Carradine, Cung Le, Shang Tsung, Gary Busey, motherlovin BOLO and the Cobra Kai sensei and that random asian guy from everything but he got blown up by Rambo...

Craziness!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^So I guess his ghost will be hanging around long enough to see it be released huh?


 I see what you did there. 


Delta Shell said:


> Lol it was supposed to come out in like 2007 but never happened, Eric Roberts is in it too (he's also in the Expendables) but yeah, David Carradine, Cung Le, Shang Tsung, Gary Busey, motherlovin BOLO...
> 
> Craziness!!


 It'll be released eventually. It has to be. Or there will be blood and riots.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 14, 2010)

we already have this thread? nonetheless this will be an epic movie for men


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 14, 2010)

This movie equals testosterone injections. So instead of that, we can just watch this over and over

Also I heard Arnold had a bigger part originally, but due to his politcal position some parts were cut. I do not like this


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally, a movie this decade has is for olny men. This movie is going to be like steroids! I was really hoping that Clint Eastwood would be the villain. I know he's 70 year's old,but just give him a gun and shoot and have him say his Harry Callahan catch phrases. That would make my day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Clint Eastwood will popup out of nowhere as a surprise final villain.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 15, 2010)

Van Damme and Clint Eastwood along with these other guys would've been pretty cool. 

What about Vin Diesel?

Danny Trejo should've been in here too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Danny Trejo? Yes. Vin Diesel? Maybe.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 15, 2010)

You know how many girls are going to get pregnant on 8/13,  8/14, 8/15, and 8/16


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Every one of them?


Even the ones that aren't physically capable of getting pregnant.


50% of all males will even have babies popping out of their ass.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 13, 2010)

So, I just got back from seeing this...

I was definitely not dissapoint 

Stallone delivered what he said he was going to, and old-school action movie, and it was rather badass, to me at least. 


(Although, for those of you who play Modern Warfare 2, expect to see the AA-12 seen a lot more    AA-12 explosive round spray of death )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it really good?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 13, 2010)

It was good, but it was'nt exactly perfect. The action was ruined by the camera work, the sets were pretty limited except for a couple of scenes, the story never really took off and was sidetracked by pretty pointless scenes like Statham and Cordelia from _Buffy._ The main draw was the case but really, not enough was done with them

Still, I'd like to see a sequel. There was still a lot of untapped potential and the main problem was a weak script.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It was good, but it was'nt exactly perfect. The action was ruined by the camera work, the sets were pretty limited except for a couple of scenes, the story never really took off and was sidetracked by pretty pointless scenes like Statham and Cordelia from _Buffy._ The main draw was the case but really, not enough was done with them
> 
> Still, I'd like to see a sequel. *There was still a lot of untapped potential and the main problem was a weak script.*


 You expected a good script and not straight badassness? Lol !


----------



## Butcher (Aug 13, 2010)

Theme song for The Expendables!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to see this but I got no money and no love.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 13, 2010)

Van Damme and Wesley Snipes would have made this movie god like.

but fucking hell, that cast is deadly, uv got fucking Stallone, Stratham, Jet li, everyone


----------



## ez (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to go watch this now. BRB.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Record it on camera phone and share it with us.


----------



## firefist (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't wait till this movie comes out in germany. Looks epic.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Record it on camera phone and share it with us.



If you want I can give you a link to a site where you can watch it


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You expected a good script and not straight badassness? Lol !



There was'nt a lot of straight badassness. Because of the script.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Bender said:


> If you want I can give you a link to a site where you can watch it


 I appreciate the offer, but if it isn't camera phone from an NFer, it just ain't the same.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw it. I thought it was awesome.

Now, good and awesome are two different things. It's not high art, it's not like Exception. It just is what it wants to be. 

Working review on it now.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got from seeing it. Loved it. Needed more action than it had. Terry Crews had a scene that made a packed house go completely nuts.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG shotgun!!!!

Awesome movie, as long as you check your brain at the door.  Jet Li and Jason Statham were hilarious.


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2010)

Going to see it tonight.

I hope it's awesome!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2010)

Review is in sig.


----------



## ez (Aug 13, 2010)

Loved it. So many hilarious moments.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 13, 2010)

This movie was awesome. The scene with Stallone, Willis, and Schwarzenegger was hilarious. I thought that Statham's performance was the best out of all the action heroes in the movie. Jet Li should've receive more screentime to show his stuff.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 14, 2010)

i really felt a bit nostalgic while watching the film especially when they showed the opening credits ...most movies would simply show them all in the end nowadays (w/c is good in my opinion but i never thought i would miss that)

i also liked that generic scene where the _villain-keeps-dragging-the-girl-around-thinking-she'd-be-a-good-hostage-later-when-he-could-have-easily-escaped-w/o-her_

great action movie...blade fights , some MMA stuff ,automatic shotgun and huge asplosions ...cant really ask for more but if there was: (i agree w/ above poster) ..it needed more of Jet Li's stuff

to keep it short...i got my money's worth


----------



## Table (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see this~!  I was expecting it to turn out to be not too good, because so many chefs ruin the soup sort of thing ;3  But everyone I know has really liked it...


----------



## FistofIron (Aug 14, 2010)

This movie fuckin rocked!

I want more Dolph next time though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

I was surprised when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dolph Lundgren survived and was forgiven. I was glad about that for some reason. I thought Dolph did great.


----------



## FistofIron (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol that had the crowd cracking up when he showed up.

I hope Scott Adkins is can get a role in part 2 if there is one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, Scott Adkins and/or Michael Jai White(who imo, would've been more interesting than Terry Crews. While Crews does fine, he isnt an action star)


----------



## FistofIron (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah Michael Jai White would've been cool casting but I was really glad with how Terry Crews handled the action. I was rooting for him and he ended up having one of the best scenes in the film.

Hopefully next time around we can get White, Adkins, and a few others.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, this was the first time I could take Crews seriously in an action film. I think he's usually a better comedy actor. I thought his performance was awkward in "Gamer", his only other serious actioner than I've seen of his.


----------



## FistofIron (Aug 14, 2010)

In Gamer he was supposed to be this badass killer but for some reason he really didn't get any action scenes. However I think Gamer was a pretty weak film all around. I didn't hate it but I expected more from the directors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, but I kept thinking every time he showed up that he was going to offer Gerard Butler something from McDonalds before doing the robot. 

I hated "Gamer" with a passion and my 0/4 star review didnt sit well with action fans(who thought I missed the point). I love action. I love mindless action.

But that doesnt change the fact that "Gamer", to me, was one of the most aesthetically disgusting movies I've ever seen.

Hmmmm, who else could appear in a sequel?

I doubt Seagal, JCVD or Chuck Norris will do it. Seagal dislikes the producer, Van Damme takes himself too seriously now and Norris is retired.

Scott Adkins would be interesting, even if he's just playing a random henchman, and Michael Jai White is awesome. Ugh, but I cant think of anyone else..........

Don the Dragon Wilson and Cynthia Rothrock, maybe. While I think Don still acts, I dont know about Cynthia. But there should be a badass chick in there(hell, Michelle Yeoh would be fine too). Mark Dacascos would be nice. 

Jackie Chan would probably be too much. 

OH! I KNOW! MICHAEL CERA SHOULD BE IN IT! APPARENTLY HE"S AN AWESOME ACTION STAR NOW even though he's kind of a 2nd rate Shia Lebouf(although I hear he does good in Scott Pilgrim).

If I were to do it, I'd make the plot involve the Expendables having to compete against Arnold's group in order to kill the main bad guy, but are forced to work together.

Yeah, here is what I'd do. Have Arnold's group have Cynthia Rothrock, Vin Deasil, Mark Dacascos, Danny Trejo and Michael Jai White.

The villains? Wesley Snipes, Vin Deasil and Don Wilson.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 14, 2010)

any1 have a link for this movie?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2010)

Just saw this movie. Great monument to the eighties action flicks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll see this movie sometime in the next three days, fucking weather made me put it off yesterday


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got back from this one. Very intense, and moderately predictable. Very fast-paced as well. The action is nearly ceaseless, and the only breaks you get are solely to move the story along. The story itself is initially very weak, but the cast overcompensates for this in the shootout sequences. 

Funny story though: this really old man sitting next to me fell asleep just before the halfway point, and his snoring managed to bother everyone around him. It wasn't so bad during the fight scenes, but once the action settled down he became audible again, resulting in nearly everyone in front of him turning around to throw an irritable glance in his direction. Of all the movies to sleep in...


----------

